
Ask HN: Which YouTube channels do you watch regularly? - uptownfunk
3blue1brown is a popular one I see referenced on here. Any others? Clips from popular TV shows are probably popular as well.
======
thicknavyrain
3 Blue 1 Brown, it’s a mathematics channel with, as far as I’m concerned,
unparalleled production quality.

He’s a Stanford Mathematician who covers everything in topics from topology,
number theory, calculus with nothing required beyond High School/1st year
undergraduate maths.

Also, his visualisations are nothing short of beautiful.

~~~
jcapuder
The python programs he wrote to produce those visualizations is also hosted on
GitHub[0]. The repo includes the source for all his videos.

[0] [https://github.com/3b1b/manim](https://github.com/3b1b/manim)

------
DanBC
Alex French Guy Cooking (French guy cooks food):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPzFLpOblZEaIx2lpym1l1A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPzFLpOblZEaIx2lpym1l1A)

Look Mum No Computer (energetic young person makes synths and circuit bends):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCafxR2HWJRmMfSdyZXvZMTw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCafxR2HWJRmMfSdyZXvZMTw)

Kris Cochrane (electronics hobbyist):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh8JiW2G9yR2v7TwUm04m_g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCh8JiW2G9yR2v7TwUm04m_g)

The TRY Channel (Irish people try stuff):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCabq3No3wXbs6Ut-
Pux6SzA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCabq3No3wXbs6Ut-Pux6SzA)

Steve Mould (science videos):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEIwxahdLz7bap-
VDs9h35A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEIwxahdLz7bap-VDs9h35A)

Jenna Marbles (I enjoy the "fuck it just do it" attitude):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9gFih9rw0zNCK3ZtoKQQyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9gFih9rw0zNCK3ZtoKQQyA)

Primitive Technology:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

~~~
mathw
Alex French Guy Cooking is one of my favourite channels. Entertaining and
informative and who else builds custom noodle-drying equipment for a series
about instant ramen?

The turbo-charged camping stove wok burner is a bit alarming though. Just a
bit.

------
Shank
AvE is great. His humor is a bit of an acquired taste, and not in a good way,
but he’s definitely knowledgeable in a field I’m completely unfamiliar with.
He does a lot of incredible tear downs and evaluations of power tools and
other things like that with pretty stunning analysis.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil](https://www.youtube.com/user/arduinoversusevil)

I cannot stress more, though, that his humor is an acquired taste. If his
content and knowledge was any less I would have dropped him in a heartbeat.
Maybe it’s just my culture, but the sexual overtone can go off the wall at
times.

~~~
awakeasleep
It's not an "acquired taste"

Describe it accurately- Low-brow sexual humor that anyone in a position of
authority would deem unwelcoming to women

~~~
shmulkey18
"anyone in a position of authority". Hmmm. Let's bring him up on charges
before the Canadian Human Rights Tribunal, eh?

AvE is great, and if you watch enough of his episodes you'll see that the old-
school jokes are matched by an acceptance of all, save, perhaps, the
terminally censorious. I'm looking forward to seeing him teach his daughter to
weld.

------
wernsey
I started with Extra Credits
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz/featured](https://www.youtube.com/user/ExtraCreditz/featured)
for their game design videos, but I stayed for their Extra History and their
new Extra Sci-Fi side projects.

The Great War - Covers World War 1 as it happened week-by-week one hundred
years ago. I love it because I'm a history buff, but WW2 is covered so well in
other media that this is a welcome change of topic
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcyEsEjhPEDf69RRVhRh4A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcyEsEjhPEDf69RRVhRh4A)

minutephysics - I'm no physicist, but this guy explains the more advanced
topics in a way that I feel I get the gist of it.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUHW94eEFW7hkUMVaZz4eDg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUHW94eEFW7hkUMVaZz4eDg)

Kurzgesagt - science and technology, and some philosophy.

Vox - I really like their explanations of current affair topics.

Wisecrack - lots of philosophy. Lots of their videos discuss the philosophical
themes you'll find in movies.

I see some people also mentioned The 8-bit Guy and Lazy Game Reviews; Those
are very nice for getting your nostalgia fix

~~~
ShorsHammer
I was the sort of person who often looked down upon history as boring and
useless but The Great War is such an amazing channel and changed my outlook
entirely.

10 mins a week for a wrap-up of the world exactly 100 years ago, I love it,
it's so fascinating and terrifying at the same time. For such a different
existence there's so many parallels with the world today.

------
minouye
Primitive Technology

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
steinuil
Probably not what you're searching for, but youtube is full of recordings of
tech talks and I watch them all the time. If I want to hear about a particular
topic I'll just search for the topic or "<topic> talk", but I also have a few
channels related to conferences and things like that bookmarked. They're only
useful once a year, but it saves me from searching randomly when I don't have
anything particular in mind: GOTO Conferences, Jane Street (they recently
started uploading videos of talks they host at the company), Strange Loop,
Curry On!, PapersWeLove, CppCon, InfoQ, Racket Lang, ICFP.

Other than that:

Super Bunnyhop (videogames, very interesting investigative journalism every
now and then)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bunnyhopshow](https://www.youtube.com/user/bunnyhopshow)

Leonardo Da Sidci (videogames, amazing production quality and very
introspective topics)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCujjLOPLW92zVBlhaL8wxPg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCujjLOPLW92zVBlhaL8wxPg)

Archipel (short documentaries focused on japanese creators and artsy videos)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3zoY9LapZERsN7caDKqz0w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3zoY9LapZERsN7caDKqz0w)

Noclip (long form documentaries about videogames, mostly made up by interviews
directly with the developers)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0fDG3byEcMtbOqPMymDNbw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0fDG3byEcMtbOqPMymDNbw)

byoblu (italian "videoblog" about politics featuring lots of interviews and
discussions, always to be taken with a grain of salt)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/byoblu](https://www.youtube.com/user/byoblu)

Then, a lot of comedy channels of dubious value which I'd rather not embarrass
myself with on here.

------
IanCal
smartereveryday I love (particularly the enthusiasm), numberphile too.

Anything (not a channel name, just anything) by Tom Scott, his recent gameshow
has been pretty good as it's like Only Connect but I've got a better chance of
answering the questions. Huge backlog of things too and as he's got more
popular he's got more access to interesting places and things. Just seems like
a genuinely nice guy explaining things he finds interesting. Probably worth
starting with "things you might not know" or "amazing places".

CollegeHumor - can be hit and miss but the ratio is good enough for me. They
did a series of a gameshow called "Umm actually" which was great.

Gus Johnson - never quite sure where I am on things going too far on these but
it keeps me laughing and coming back.

exurb1a

ClarkeAndDawe - teaching me about Australian politics, one fake interview at a
time. What got me into it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m5qxZm_JqM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m5qxZm_JqM)

Bill Wurtz - Ranging from absurd 5 second clips to, well, this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuCn8ux2gbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuCn8ux2gbs)

CasuallyExplained

~~~
joshschreuder
If you like Bill Wurtz you probably would like (or already know about) Jack
Stauber:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe_ijwgvhtHQwQ55vsXDY8w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe_ijwgvhtHQwQ55vsXDY8w)

------
kalleboo
EEVBlog - electrical engineering and opinionated hardware teardowns from
Australia

bigclive - teardowns of cheap ebay stuff. And lots of LEDs

Regular car reviews - Reviews of cars, but not so much the cars themselves as
the sociological parts - why was this car built? For who? Who bought it? What
were they trying to signal?

Doug DeMuro - The opposite. Car reviews that focus on the tiny things like
weird quirks of the interior

ADVchina/laowhy86/serpentza - Life in China

Geoff Marshall - UK trains

Steve1989mreinfo - Reviews of MREs. Including unboxing and eating long-expired
WW2 rations. Who knew canned peanut butter could last 70 years?

Retro Game Mechanics Explained - Very in-depth yet easy to understand
explanations of quirks of nintendo hardware programming like scroll registers
etc

Techmoan - Obsolete and forgotten media formats (Tefifon!)

Technology Connections - Some light technology history

The 8-bit guy/8-bit keys - 8-bit computer and keyboard history, repair,
restoration

VectrexRoli - Old game consoles

TNT Amusements - Arcade game hardware

Lazy Game Reviews - Retro IBM PC, retro computer and modern gaming content

------
zaarn
I recommend

* ElectroBOOM (Electronics)

* Codys Lab (Physics/Chemistry)

* RedNile (Chemistry)

* Computerphile, Numberphile, PeriodicTable and their Astronomy/Astrophysics/Spacephysics Channel

* DeFranco (Politics and News)

* Super Eyepatch Wolf (Video Essays on Video Games, Anime, Comics, etc.)

* Ephemeral Rift (ASMR, though I mainly use it as background noise, not much of a fan of ASMR itself)

* Extra Credits (Game Design)

* AvE and BigClive (Tear Downs and shouting and China Electronics, beware Humor)

------
Oras
Tech:

Two Minutes Papers
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg)

Coding Tech: [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-
UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ)

Harrison Kinsley (sentdex):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfzlCWGWYyIQ0aLC5w48gBQ)

Traversy Media:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC29ju8bIPH5as8OGnQzwJyA)

3Blue1Brown:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

DIY: I Like To Make Stuff:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6x7GwJxuoABSosgVXDYtTw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6x7GwJxuoABSosgVXDYtTw)

~~~
cookingrobot
+1 on “two minute papers”. It’s a brief overview of interesting recent CS
papers, especially in machine learning.

------
sethgecko
My absolute favorites:

Art of the Problem (Information Theory/Cryptograpghy) :
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem](https://www.youtube.com/user/ArtOfTheProblem)

Historia Civilis (History) :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A)

3 Blue 1 Brown (Maths):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

Primitive Technology (Survivalism) :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

PBS Space Time (Physics) :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g)

------
beizhia
Techmoan - exploring the forgotten tech of the past

LazyGameReviews - Old PCs, peripherals, and software

ForgottenWeapons - the mechanics and history of the weapons of the past

AvE - Thorough teardowns of tools, fabricobbling, enginerding, etc

Extra Credits - Game design and more

Artifexian - Worldbuilding and some linguistics

Alliterative - Chasing down word etymologies

------
linker3000
None at all - maybe the odd music video from 'my generation' (1970s-90s, love
Eurythmics, later Fleetwood Mac, Spandau Ballet, Steve Winwood, Queen...). I
prefer the factual written word for hobby stuff (electronics/vintage
computing) as it's much easier to run through the material at your own pace
and hop around articles. Maybe it's a topic/generation thing - it's not a
phobia as I'm a 'Technical Delivery Manager' doing cloudy/infrastructure
stuff.

~~~
seba_dos1
Same. I'm a programmer, probably much younger than you, but I dislike the
video format. It's harder to follow, more time consuming and less efficient. I
might watch something occasionally from a recommendation, or watch some comedy
or lectures by myself from time to time, but I don't watch anything regularly
the way I check my RSS feeds with text articles regularly. Same applies to
podcasts.

I do like the same music, despite of being born later. So maybe it's
determined by one's music taste? ;)

------
Grimm665
There are a lot of good answers in this thread, I'll suggest one that most
people may not of heard of.

Mark Furneaux -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRDQEDxAVuxcsyeEoOpSoRA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRDQEDxAVuxcsyeEoOpSoRA)

He does Homelab-style networking, linux, and server management, but also does
very detailed teardowns of random or eccentric electronics. For someone like
me with very little EE background, he explains the circuitry and the
industrial design in a very digestible and interesting way. His teardown of an
old traffic controller PSU is one of my favorites
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-F7nKoNqjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-F7nKoNqjM)).

------
dirktheman
Technology Connections for pretty in-depth technology coverage that we take
for granted: color TV, stop lights:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q)

Joshua Bardwell's channel is fantastic for geeks who race with drones:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX3eufnI7A2I7IkKHZn8KSQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX3eufnI7A2I7IkKHZn8KSQ)

Simone Giertz builds crazy robots:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ)

------
misterdata
* Big Clive (tears apart electronics, mostly lighting- and power related) [https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom)

* Mentour Pilot (explains the job of a pilot) [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwpHKudUkP5tNgmMdexB3ow](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwpHKudUkP5tNgmMdexB3ow)

* Wendover Productions (shows interesting facts in a simple way, aviation/geopolitics related mostly) [https://www.youtube.com/user/Wendoverproductions](https://www.youtube.com/user/Wendoverproductions)

------
hukjhgrvf
I don't watch anything particularly, although after a stressful week I
sometimes like to relax by getting mildly drunk and watching all those 'FAIL'
YT clips.

However a few weeks ago I remember a HN article that linked to some Canadian
who milled a nut and bolt out of potato. His clips were great and I don't even
have a clue about engineering. Does anyone know who this is as I am having a
hard time finding it again.?

EDIT: FOUnd him -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA)

Great! Now I have something to look forward to tonight! XD

------
mathw
Alex French Guy Cooking (he's French, he cooks, he builds crazy contraptions
to help, check out the video about the supposedly heavy duty pasta machine he
bought from China to help him make ramen noodles faster)

Tom Scott, I think a lot of us watch Tom Scott!

Steve Mould, doing science stuff

Minute Physics, doing short and accessible Sharpie-drawing animated
explanations of various interesting concepts in physics

Techmoan does some good videos on retro audio technology. And other things,
but those are the ones I watch apart from the occasional interesting kitchen
gadget review (yes, someone makes an appliance designed solely to cook bacon.
No, you shouldn't buy one).

The Gaming Historian, well-researched videos about various bits of gaming
history (the latest being an exploration of the Sega 32X).

8-bit Theory, a channel exploring game soundtracks from a musical theory
perspective, including videos exploring things like why Mario's soundtrack
sounds so happy, how the sax solo in a particular track in Mario Kart 8 works,
or how themes evolve through multiple iterations of a particular franchise.

Retrohistories, another gaming history channel, doesn't produce a lot but I
like what he does do. Although I should mention, he's a friend of mine!

Guilliame Erard has some very interesting videos about aikido, footage from
various demonstrations by prominent aikidoka, interviews, etc. One recent
video I found very interesting indeed was an exploration of daito-ryu
aikijujitsu, the immediate ancestor of aikido.

I also watch a whole load of Minecraft players, either for building ideas and
techniques, information on redstone (although someone needs to actually write
this all up somewhere in a coherent fashion, I have never been able to find
such a document if it exists already, it's clearly in people's heads), or just
the gameplay videos from various things (mostly Minecraft Evolution or other
series by the people who are involved in the Evolution SMP - I am for example
watching almost everything NettyPlays is putting out at the moment).

What I don't watch regularly is anything about programming.

~~~
theandrewbailey
Techmoan is really a puppet channel that also has technology and kitchen
appliance reviews. (All good!)

------
corysama
CppCon, BoostCon, MeetingCpp have enough material for you to fall asleep to
for a lifetime :P

The GDC (Game Developers Conference) channel has a lot of material, but
[http://gdcvault.com/](http://gdcvault.com/) recently opened up a ton more
material for free viewing.

Two Minute Papers is obviously short-form, but very high quality.

NoClip has high-quality video game documentaries.

------
artjumble
Pompalomoose - Music, with weekly cover releases. Interestingly one of the
members is the founder of Patreon.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSiPjfAJBgbFlIUsxOWpK0w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSiPjfAJBgbFlIUsxOWpK0w)

Applied Science - Fairly deep investigations into science and tech.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCivA7_KLKWo43tFcCkFvydw)

Clickspring - Builds things in brass. Super detail and high production
quality. Currently working on making an authentic replica of The Antikythera
Mechanism from raw metal stock. [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-
Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCworsKCR-Sx6R6-BnIjS2MA)

Others are either gaming related that I don't watch much anymore (use twitch
for that) or things that have been mentioned several times already.

------
randycupertino
Binging with Babish is great- well done cooking videos, interesting things. I
also like this guy JunsKitchen who cooks relaxing meals with his cats in the
background. Finally Depression era cooking taught by a lovely grandmother
named Clara, titled "Depression Era Cooking."

I enjoy youtube cooking shows, they help me relax (and give me ideas for fun
weekend projects).

------
sunnya97
I spend a lot of time on YouTube watching what I call “educational channels”
on topics ranging from science to geopolitics to philosophy. Here's a list of
a bunch of them.

[https://medium.com/sunnya97/educational-youtube-
channels-52d...](https://medium.com/sunnya97/educational-youtube-
channels-52dca8f07ae2)

------
blentrop
Physics Girl ->
[https://www.youtube.com/user/physicswoman](https://www.youtube.com/user/physicswoman)

Colin Furze (crazy inventions) ->
[https://www.youtube.com/user/colinfurze](https://www.youtube.com/user/colinfurze)

------
CxCxCxCxCxCx
I'm using YT for entertainment. Once in a month I might find myself watching a
LiveOverflow video.

I watch Ice poseidon et al. daily. Many of the team members were on Twitch and
got banned from it. I used to follow Greek God and Sodapoppin though I no
longer care as the YT equivalent is much more fun.

I also like to watch videos from FearsomeFire and Matthias.

------
cleetus
Kenji Lopez-Alt, Serious Eats, and Bon Appetite are great recipe inspirations:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqqJQ_cXSat0KIAVfIfKkVA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqqJQ_cXSat0KIAVfIfKkVA)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6S5a3MQtr_PSWZxysXkOCg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6S5a3MQtr_PSWZxysXkOCg)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbpMy0Fg74eXXkvxJrtEn3w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbpMy0Fg74eXXkvxJrtEn3w)

apetor has goofy videos of him ice skating and swimming that can be soothing
in an odd way:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnK83dqyPvFo6GX0rCwn8A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnK83dqyPvFo6GX0rCwn8A)

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I'm in to DOS and 8-bit micro era computing, so in that category:

LGR (aka Lazy Game Reviews)

The 8-Bit Guy

Nostalgia Nerd

RetroManCave

I'm specifically in love with the techniques used by games in that era, and
GameHut has some interesting explanations of how he and other developers
pulled off some of the tricks they did on the Genesis and Saturn. I really
wish there were more channels doing things like that.

Ben Eater has an interesting series on building a computer from ICs.

ScottManley plays a whole lot of Kerbal Space Program and talks about rocket
science.

I also watch a few LPers: ChipCheezumLPs, StrawHatNo, MenDrinkinCoffee.
They're just interesting and/or funny. I'd dig an informative and exclusively
DOS/8-bit micro era LPer I'd think.

Is it just me, or is Youtube completely terrible about discoverability and
recommendations? It only seems to recommend me things I've already watched or
people who yell a lot.

------
spongeb00b
No one mentioned This Old Tony yet?

Great explanations and tutorials for those like me aspiring to be a machinist
while learning a variety of metalworking techniques and with good humour.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/featony](https://www.youtube.com/user/featony)

------
Jyaif
Tom Murphy 7 has the most original content ever:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3azLjQuz9s5qk76KEXaTvA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3azLjQuz9s5qk76KEXaTvA)

------
pro_zac
Summoning Salt - I'm hooked on his video game speed-run world record
progressions.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w)

Retro Game Mechanics Explained
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwRqWnW5ZkVaP_lZF7caZ-g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwRqWnW5ZkVaP_lZF7caZ-g)

------
airbreather
"numberphile" and "smarter every day", my children put me on to both of them.

------
atlasM
Coding Tech (Programming talks) - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-
UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtxCXg-UvSnTKPOzLH4wJaQ)

Computerphile (Computer/Math) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile)

Kurzgesagt (Educational) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Kurzgesagt](https://www.youtube.com/user/Kurzgesagt)

Night Mind (ARGs, Horror, etc) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC58IKuPHnZkdCZ6T5mSRGCg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC58IKuPHnZkdCZ6T5mSRGCg)

NakeyJakey (Funny gaming, video essays, etc) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSdma21fnJzgmPodhC9SJ3g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSdma21fnJzgmPodhC9SJ3g)

GameGrumps (Gaming) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GameGrumps](https://www.youtube.com/user/GameGrumps)

SMTown (KPop) -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/SMTOWN](https://www.youtube.com/user/SMTOWN)

~~~
sametmax
How the hell do you have time to watch all that __regularly__ ?

~~~
tshannon
I don't know about other people, but I have a home gym and catch up on my
youtube watch later during workouts.

So that's about 4 hours of youtube a week.

~~~
sametmax
That's a great strat. I run, so I only go audiobooks :)

------
hugja
My favorites:

* Every Frame a Painting[1] - film essays (No longer making videos)

* Good Blood[2] - game design and music

* Hodges U[3] - mini-docs on various subjects

* kaptainkristian[4] - "visual love letters" for comics, films, musics, animations and more

* Lessons From the Screenplay[5] - film's script/story

* Game Maker's Toolkit[6] - game design

* WAVEFORM[7] - sound design (focus on sound design in games)

* noclip[8] - video game documentaries

* Will Schoder[9] - philosophy and other things

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFqcJQXGZ6T6sxyFB-5i6A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFqcJQXGZ6T6sxyFB-5i6A)

2\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55OV4HSSKJEthG4ulsKkyw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55OV4HSSKJEthG4ulsKkyw)

3\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcfU0Kuv8niOazZohyetZg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcfU0Kuv8niOazZohyetZg)

4\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuPgdqQKpq4T4zeqmTelnFg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuPgdqQKpq4T4zeqmTelnFg)

5\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCErSSa3CaP_GJxmFpdjG9Jw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCErSSa3CaP_GJxmFpdjG9Jw)

6\. [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqJ-
Xo29CKyLTjn6z2XwYAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqJ-Xo29CKyLTjn6z2XwYAw)

7\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIoNgwHpavUi2UnC68cKgbw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIoNgwHpavUi2UnC68cKgbw)

8\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0fDG3byEcMtbOqPMymDNbw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0fDG3byEcMtbOqPMymDNbw)

9\.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcRdUHUuBqU9uCsEuG39Nmg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcRdUHUuBqU9uCsEuG39Nmg)

------
jhalstead
Most of what I regularly watch has already been mentioned except for one: Tips
from a Shipwright
([https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright](https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaShipWright)).
From their website, "Tips from a Shipwright was started ... with the purpose
of creating a high quality video content resource for wooden boat builders,
sailing enthusiasts and fellow lovers of wooden boats."

Louis Sauzedde's personality is great. His experience as a master shipwright
is obvious, and I'm always amazed by the tips, tricks, and techniques that he
employs while designing, building, and maintaining boats. He has a bunch of
different videos, but a good starting point is probably "Season 1: Building
the TotalBoat - How to build a work skiff"
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C22Crc7XHoI&list=PLzlN3A2DLg...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C22Crc7XHoI&list=PLzlN3A2DLgNwE2RCpQ9vKCmeOwvKCRRjF)).

------
Boxbot
Binging with Babish - good cooking basics and some really entertaining dishes
from tv / movies

Alex French Guy Cooking - deeper dives into the technology and chemistry of
cooking

Primitive Technology - what it says on the tin

AvE - Really informative and entertaining tear downs of equipment and shop
talk

SV Seeker - fascinating vlog of someone building a big steel boat with the
help of the internet

------
personlurking
\- Most channels by IDW (Intelectual Dark Web) people, though when you know
all the arguments, due to overwatching, it can get a bit tiring.

\- Tom Scott, igsquared, JunsKitchen, Alex French Cooking Guy, New York Times,
Great Big Story, Strange Parts, TED, and a few philosophy ones from Brazil.

Some examples:

JunsKitchen (Japanese cooking), homemade tofu
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdNqWcUdm6I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdNqWcUdm6I)

Lateral (Tom Scott's new game show) [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xS-
BIcu4ew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xS-BIcu4ew)

igsquared (Brave New World vs 1984)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31CcclqEiZw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31CcclqEiZw)

If anyone knows any good Italian channels I might like, based on the above,
let me know please. Grazie.

------
ablation
Red Letter Media, 3Blue1Brown, Jocko Podcast, Robbaz and The Ben Heck Show.

All entertaining fare of different genres.

------
steve_w
School of Life, Vox make some great explainer videos, PBS Space Time and NPR
TinyDesk Concerts.

------
shampto3
A few of my favorites:

Mr. Sunday Movies (comic books, movies, tv shows, etc) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkDSAQ_5-yx5hmuvUcsJL7A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkDSAQ_5-yx5hmuvUcsJL7A)

Recording Revolution (recording, mixing, mastering music) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRzsiP_aDWWLHV4-2LKBtg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjRzsiP_aDWWLHV4-2LKBtg)

Woody's Piano Shack (synthesizers) -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC27jRFKGzztB9u9T5GkPH_g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC27jRFKGzztB9u9T5GkPH_g)

------
sasaf5
Learn Quick, by Mike Boyd
[https://www.youtube.com/user/microboyd](https://www.youtube.com/user/microboyd)

He makes videos of himself learning things, like wheeling a bike, throwing
cards, etc...

Very charismatic youtuber

------
iancmceachern
Crashcourse
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q).
I support them on paetron.

Also James May the reassembler is great.

------
RossBencina
serpentza, ADVChina - expats vlogging China the way they see it

Louis Rossmann - livestreams component-level MacBook board repairs, strangely
compelling

CppCon, BoostCon - the good, bad and ugly of C++

EEVblog - electronics engineering rants and teardowns from an Aussie design
engineer

------
simonbarker87
Four Eyes (amazing furniture builds), I like to make stuff, make something,
April Wilkerson, Seth’s bike hacks, single track sampler, skills with Phil,
BKXC, Alan Thrall, Buff Dudes

Basically a mix of wood working, mountain biking and weight lifting

------
dvtrn
Cinefx, Red Letter Media, Wisecrack, What Da Math, Kurzgesagt & Scott Manley

------
elgfare
I watch a lot, but these are consistently good:

\- You Suck at Cooking. For some reason this might be my favourite channel on
YouTube. It's just incredibly funny and unique.

\- CGPgrey. Extremely interesting videos, even if he posts only once in a blue
moon.

\- Half as Interesting. Consistently interesting and entertaining short
videos.

\- Scishow psych. Well done videos about psychology. See also crash course
psychology.

\- primitive technology. Many people have mentioned this.

\- Simone Giertz. "The queen of shitty robots"

\- Adam Neely. Interesting and unique videos about music.

------
staunch
Here's some that I like and don't see mentioned yet:

Gopher Academy -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9QVEApa5BKLw9r8cnOFEA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx9QVEApa5BKLw9r8cnOFEA/videos)

The Go Programming Language -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/gocoding/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/gocoding/videos)

Jonathan Blow -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/jblow888/videos)

Steve1989MREInfo -
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=steve1989mreinf...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=steve1989mreinfo)

hickok45 -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/hickok45](https://www.youtube.com/user/hickok45)

Townsends -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson](https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson)

Tested -
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tested](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tested)

The Great War -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcyEsEjhPEDf69RRVhRh4A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcyEsEjhPEDf69RRVhRh4A)

The Rubin Report -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJdKr0Bgd_5saZYqLCa9mng](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJdKr0Bgd_5saZYqLCa9mng)

Sam Harris -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNAxrHudMfdzNi6NxruKPLw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNAxrHudMfdzNi6NxruKPLw)

Dan Carlin -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dancarlinpodcaster/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/dancarlinpodcaster/videos)

I'm not Norm -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJNky9LM9wx0cmWfrg5eUcw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJNky9LM9wx0cmWfrg5eUcw)

Bon Appétit -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/BonAppetitDotCom/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/BonAppetitDotCom/videos)

------
baidoct
Impact Theory hosted by Tom Bilyeu - "An interview series that explores the
mindsets of the world's highest achievers to learn their secrets of success."

------
iKenshu
My favorites are:

\- Kurzegast in a nutshell, this is videos are incredible.

\- Coding Tech, for some tech conference

\- Infographics Show, similiar to Kurzegast.

\- Nerdwriter1, Lesson from the Screenplay, Screen Prism (All of this)

\- Crash Course

\- Ted and Ted-ed

------
alexbate
Tom Scott - [https://youtube.com/user/enyay](https://youtube.com/user/enyay)

------
senectus1
I'm a Rachel Maddow addict. They dont show it in my part of the world, so
every morning (Tuesday to Sat) I jump on at 9am and watch it live on
youtube... some very kind souls all hijack it and stream it live for free. The
streamers change periodically as they get shut down, but its pretty reliably
easy to jump on and search for LIVE "rachel maddow"

------
falcor84
For those interested in video game narrative analysis I quite recommend Errant
Signal and The Game Professor

------
jwilbs
Fun Fun Function

Swedish developer at Spotify (who studied film and theatre in uni) talks about
(mostly) JavaScript stuff.

~~~
amrtn
Fun fun function has helped me to find the joy in programming javascript.
Kudos to him!

~~~
collyw
Come work on the same monstrosity that I am working with, that will help it
disappear again.

------
positivejam
Binging With Babish has gotten me cooking more than at any other time in my
life.

And Primitive Technology is mesmerizing.

~~~
master_oogway
I run across 'Binging with babish' but word 'binging' always turned me off, so
I would skip it. What got my wife and I to try some different cooking was chef
John with foodwishes.com

------
sjs382
I'm genuinely surprised that there isn't any love for Jimmy Diresta on here
yet...
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCiEk4xHBbz0hZNIBBpowdYQ](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCiEk4xHBbz0hZNIBBpowdYQ)

------
tehwebguy
Every non-gaming pewdiepie video (which is the majority for the last couple
years). He is #1 and lampoons the platform daily, it’s beautiful.

Sugar Pine 7 - they figured out how to take comedy vlogging to the next level.

Gus Johnson - mostly short videos, intensely funny and generally highly
unexpected.

------
keane
* Erwin McManus – [https://www.youtube.com/user/mosaiclosangeles](https://www.youtube.com/user/mosaiclosangeles)

* The Bible Project – [https://www.youtube.com/user/jointhebibleproject](https://www.youtube.com/user/jointhebibleproject)

* The School of Life – [https://www.youtube.com/user/schooloflifechannel](https://www.youtube.com/user/schooloflifechannel)

* Dave Rubin – [https://www.youtube.com/user/RubinReport](https://www.youtube.com/user/RubinReport)

* Firing Line – [https://www.youtube.com/user/firinglinevideos](https://www.youtube.com/user/firinglinevideos)

* Larry King – [https://www.youtube.com/user/LarryKingNow](https://www.youtube.com/user/LarryKingNow)

* Timothy Keller – [https://www.youtube.com/user/gospelinlife](https://www.youtube.com/user/gospelinlife)

* Jon Gordon – [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6t3q7u0gE&list=PLiuLy7KZRz...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6t3q7u0gE&list=PLiuLy7KZRzVrJQd7CB_PT6JJEimJo818h)

* Every Frame a Painting – [https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting](https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting)

* Tested – [https://www.youtube.com/user/testedcom](https://www.youtube.com/user/testedcom)

* Genius: Verified – [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqhjpQxfq4Q&list=PLlBigmhynF...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqhjpQxfq4Q&list=PLlBigmhynF-U14eziDyn-hqdxrWUItay0&index=125)

* triple j: Like A Version – [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmOTsniwhVw&list=PLCC51BF0C9...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmOTsniwhVw&list=PLCC51BF0C94BE62E8)

* Talks at Google – [https://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks](https://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks)

------
biaachmonkie
FilmJoy - Movies with Mikey -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEuhOxbXS90&list=PLdGl5mi0Xe...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEuhOxbXS90&list=PLdGl5mi0XeW0qeZNfIrdBA9rXgsgE61CL)

------
Grue3
Been watching this guy recently, kiwami japan:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg3qsVzHeUt5_cPpcRtoaJQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg3qsVzHeUt5_cPpcRtoaJQ)

------
s14ve
LiveOverflow is pretty awesome. Very easy to follow after working day.

[https://youtube.com/channel/UClcE-
kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w](https://youtube.com/channel/UClcE-kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w)

------
Meltdown
The Net Ninja -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW5YeuERMmlnqo4oq8vwUpg/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW5YeuERMmlnqo4oq8vwUpg/playlists)

------
mortdeus
Joe Rogan Experience (and occasionally other stand up comic podcasts like Your
mom's house, Bill Burr etc) , Boxing Legends, Computer/Number-phile, umm
sometimes I will watch TED and technology related talks.

------
tomdre
Marty Music for guitar lessons
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmnlTWVJysjWPFiZhQ5uudg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmnlTWVJysjWPFiZhQ5uudg)

------
c0nducktr
Philosophy Tube [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2PA-
AKmVpU6NKCGtZq_rKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2PA-AKmVpU6NKCGtZq_rKQ)

------
peterhogg
Level1techs for hardware, and linux content :
[https://www.youtube.com/user/teksyndicate](https://www.youtube.com/user/teksyndicate)

------
jimjimjim
Some random ones I can remember:

DerSchmu - c64 game longplays.

Motortrend - roadkill (sadly, new stuff is now on a separate site).

Scott Manley - space, rockets, space related games.

Colin furze - a reminder not to take things too seriously.

Mighty Car Mods.

PennyArcadeTV - Acquistions Incorporated Dnd.

JustForFunc - Go.

------
pknerd
\- Be Inspired
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaKZDEMDdQc8t6GzFj1_TDw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaKZDEMDdQc8t6GzFj1_TDw))

\- sentdex

\- Siraj Raval

~~~
jodisim
Siraj Raval is a hack. Often times, his code is incomplete, unrunnable,
undocumented, in dangerously improper syntactical form, and sometimes
downright stolen from others (without given proper credit.)

------
rehemiau
Fun Fun Function, TechLinked, Linus Tech Tips, MobileTechReview

------
Pinckney
Forgotten Weapons and InRangeTV, both for firearms stuff.

~~~
dingaling
Seconded for Gun Jesus' channels.

But for those unfamiliar with Forgotten Weapons, it's not a rah-rah-fight-the-
Man channel. It is a history channel that specialises in firearms. The episode
about the OSS Liberator pistol would be a great starter, a mix of political
and military history. Is it ethical to encourage an occupied people to try to
shoot their occupiers with a flimsy, unreliable, inaccurate weapon?

------
coolspot
hickok45, FPSRussia

------
looperhacks
Mark Brown/Game Makers Toolkit

He analyses games and specific game mechanics. It's pretty awesome if you are
into gaming.

------
firdaus
Kara and Nate - Travel vloggers

Pailin's Kitchen - Breaks Down Thai Recipes into easy to follow steps

Team CoCo - Remotes are hilarious

------
bigbluedots
Hydraulic Press Channel is good for a laugh. CGP Grey, although he hasn't done
anything for a while

------
kexari
The Dark Den. A guy that lives in a tiny apartment and keeps pretty much every
species of spider.

------
TheCoreh
Kurzgesagt, PBS Space Time are really good, though they are not updated super
frequently

------
Graham24
Many a True Nerd The 8 bit Guy

------
imjasonmiller
The Great War, Strange Parts and many others that have been mentioned already.

------
bocahrokok
Coding Train, Sentdex and prouduct school if you interest in PM

------
hprotagonist
Since the latest purge, very few.

Noncontroversial youtube channels that I do enjoy:

\- Lock-Picking Lawyer

\- GCN

\- Regular Car Reviews

------
kome
ContraPoints:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ContraPoints](https://www.youtube.com/user/ContraPoints)
(left-wing politics and culture, from an north American perspective)

------
stja1102
Computerphile

------
nickthegreek
I used to never watch Youtube and then I got a samsung 5k smartTV with the
youtube app built in and I fell in love. There are such great content creators
there once you get through the mess. The first thing I do when I get home from
work to decompress is load up the youtube app on my TV and check the releases
on the channels I follow.

\--- Informative ---

PBS Eons [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzR-
rom72PHN9Zg7RML9EbA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzR-rom72PHN9Zg7RML9EbA)

The British Museum
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvpQ-l09fCVxJd3urZbxzHg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvpQ-l09fCVxJd3urZbxzHg)

Simone Giertz (great female maker)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3KEoMzNz8eYnwBC34RaKCQ)

Primitive Technology
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

Nerdwriter1
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJkMlOu7faDgqh4PfzbpLdg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJkMlOu7faDgqh4PfzbpLdg)

DogumentaryTV -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpejL4mTlUJ_hfQY1PiCW6Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpejL4mTlUJ_hfQY1PiCW6Q)

CrashCourse
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX6b17PVsYBQ0ip5gyeme-Q)

Engineer Guy - crazy informative
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2bkHVIDjXS7sgrgjFtzOXQ)

\--- D&D ---

Saturday Morning D&D show
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgK09rx0qzZ8GPPFOltlFTg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgK09rx0qzZ8GPPFOltlFTg)

Matthew Coville
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkVdb9Yr8fc05_VbAVfskCA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkVdb9Yr8fc05_VbAVfskCA)

WebDM
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7XFmdssWgaPzGyGbKk8GaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7XFmdssWgaPzGyGbKk8GaQ)

Jorphdan - Lore/History
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0GmsDkaPerh1VdAfpWaaKA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0GmsDkaPerh1VdAfpWaaKA)

Monarchs Factory
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChSBq3h26QNYGBmi2yQPHKA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChSBq3h26QNYGBmi2yQPHKA)

\--- Food ---

The Food Ranger - Canadian Expat living in China
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiAq_SU0ED1C6vWFMnw8Ekg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiAq_SU0ED1C6vWFMnw8Ekg)

Tasty - Wife loves this channel, quick recipe videos
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJFp8uSYCjXOMnkUyb3CQ3Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJFp8uSYCjXOMnkUyb3CQ3Q)

Binging with Babish
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw)

\--- Fun ---

First We Feast - Hot Ones is the best streaming interview show
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPD_bxCRGpmmeQcbe2kpPaA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPD_bxCRGpmmeQcbe2kpPaA)

Daily Dose of Internet - He has never posted a bad video. all very short
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdC0An4ZPNr_YiFiYoVbwaw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdC0An4ZPNr_YiFiYoVbwaw)

Pet Collective - Everyone needs to follow a funny animal clip channel. I
recommend this one. [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPIvT-
zcQl2H0vabdXJGcpg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPIvT-zcQl2H0vabdXJGcpg)

------
yedawg
n-o-d-e, old defcon vids, nurdrage, codyslab, nilered, kreosan english

------
moltar
Primitive Technology

------
kennytilton
vihartvihart was a lost weekend of firehosing for me.

------
jboggan
anonymoose - cleanses my techno fugues with laughter.

------
hex20
Layout Land

------
srg0
GMBN

------
apearson
A long list but all channels I watch most every video that comes out.

3Blue1Brown

CGP Grey

Channel Super Fun

Cody's Lab

Computerphile

ElectroBOOM

GTLive

Half as Interesting

Jaiden Animations

Like Tesla

Linus Tech Tips

LiveOverflow

MKBHD

MinutePhysics

Numberphile

Real Engineering

Scott Manley

Smarter Every Day

The Credit Shifu

The Game/Film Theorist

The Science ELf

TheOdd1sOut

Tom Scott

Vsauce

------
formatkaka
I recommend

ColdFusion

Crash Course

Minute Physics

------
Cheyana
Sailor J.

------
323454
suckerpinch

------
jakidud
penguinz0

------
jlengrand
In English :

Lots of history / battles channels * Kings and Generals :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMmaBzfCCwZ2KqaBJjkj0fw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMmaBzfCCwZ2KqaBJjkj0fw)

* Simple history : [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC510QYlOlKNyhy_zdQxnGYw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC510QYlOlKNyhy_zdQxnGYw)

* The great war : [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcyEsEjhPEDf69RRVhRh4A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUcyEsEjhPEDf69RRVhRh4A)

* Invicta : [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwO-UgquohXwoe7f0e6lMnw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwO-UgquohXwoe7f0e6lMnw)

* Baz Battles - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx-dJoP9hFCBloY9qodykvw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx-dJoP9hFCBloY9qodykvw)

* Historia Civilis - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A)

* Primitive Technology

* And obviously, how to basic - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR4s1DE9J4DHzZYXMltSMAg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR4s1DE9J4DHzZYXMltSMAg) :)

I love learning about how battles are won and lost, and how history evolved
and countries got to be. Normans were Vikings, English nobles come from the
French, . . .

In French:

* Astronogeek - Astronomy vulgarization

* Defekator - My hero. Debunk videos on fakes, such as flat earth, vaccination doesn't work , etc [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU0FhLr6fr7U9GOn6OiQHpQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU0FhLr6fr7U9GOn6OiQHpQ)

* Question d Histoire : [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCGRtSqLfljpX9mzCYDsQIg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCGRtSqLfljpX9mzCYDsQIg)

* Axolot - [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2_OG1L8DLTzQ7UrZVOk7OA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2_OG1L8DLTzQ7UrZVOk7OA)

* Confessions d'histoire -[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzj9-ZfpJ74vYv1RZzAWTVg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzj9-ZfpJ74vYv1RZzAWTVg) History told by the people that made it (with humor)

I can watch any topic, I just wanna hear it from passionate people !

------
notacuck
Matthias Wandel is my favourite YouTuber. Woodworking mixed with engineering.

The rest is mostly music or woodworking like bandstand, Chris Salomone.

~~~
jiggliemon
The channel Is named wintergarten and it’s fantastic.

------
jacksmith21006
A bunch now a days. One of my favorites is Siraj Raval. He does them on AI or
ML specifically.

Then a bunch others in the technology space including several from Google are
very good. Usually also watch most of the Google I/O videos for sessions was
not able to attend.

But then I also watch Josh Lloyd during the NBA basketball season.

There is this balance between the person doing the video and then the content.
I find myself more and more needing a decent person doing the video unless it
is super compelling content.

------
krrw
How It Should Have Ended

------
eksemplar
This may be an unpopular opinion, but none.

Maybe it’s because I haven’t really used YouTube much, but there seem to be
very few content producers that deliver content which is based on any form of
scientific methodology or even any form of real journalism.

I can quickly find a ton of “documentaries” on Ancient Rome for instance, and
I have watched quite a few. I happen to have made the rare mix of CS and
history when I took my original candidate degree at the university of Aarhus,
and I specialized in Ancient Rome. I’ve yet to see anything on YouTube on
Ancient Rome, that wasn’t amateurish at best unless it came from somewhere
else, like the BBC.

I think that is the best way to put it. YouTube just doesn’t seem like a good
place for production of knowledge, and as much as I enjoy watching a guy build
a clay cabin from the ground up with his bare hands, I’d frankly rather read a
book.

~~~
collyw
I think that your analogy could be extended to the internet as a whole. Just
because there is a lot of crap there, doesn't mean you can't find good stuff
as well.

